# Aquarium Stand, definitely gonna need some help.



## chasekwe (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi guys, new guy here, new to the forum, new to woodwork.

I've gotten pretty darn good with Google Sketchup, this is a mistake if you don't know how to make what your draw btw... and have gone and designed a stand for my new aquarium that far outpaces my ability.

I own ONE powertool, a drill. Beyond that I have all the hand tools someone might find in a variety pack you get for Christmas.


So I have a few parts to this one. First off, I need to know what to buy. I've been looking at the Bosch line of tools as they appear to be well rated for balance between cost and quality in my research. So far I know my project requires a plunging router and a table saw. Possibly also a jigsaw and miter saw. Maybe more, I'm really pretty clueless.

Anyways, onto the sketch as this is the Design/Plans forum.

First I have the finished Front and Back views. The coloring/staining isn't representative of the final project but is only to make visualization easy.


















Next I have white sketch of the stand and hood. The measurements on there are not clear, I understand. These are for my work on sketchup primarily.







































Everything you see except for the 4"x4"s at the base and the doors on the finish project is 3/4" Ply. Obviously I need a couple hole saws, it is hard to see but the piece that the tank will actually sit on slips into a Dado on the front and both sides. I certainly require a table saw.

Anyways folks, that's pretty much where I'm leaving it. I wont start the project til the beginning of January but wanted to post this up so I have time to get input in case I need to alter my plans, etc. Btw the tank will weigh around 400lbs and the bottom shelf will hold an additional tank which will weigh nearly as much. I believe what I have designed will support that but if any changes are to be made this must be kept in mind.


*Thanks very much for anything you can offer.*



Oh and BTW, looking for the proper tool to do this was how I found the forum in the first place... I know a jigsaw will work but am of the understanding jigs aren't ideal to do perfectly straight lines. Anyways, how do I cut perfect lines, etc. out of ply as shown below.

















*Again, thank you for your time.* :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Reply to your "how to cut question"*

Quote: 
Oh and BTW, looking for the proper tool to do this was how I found the forum in the first place... I know a jigsaw will work but am of the understanding jigs aren't ideal to do perfectly straight lines. Anyways, how do I cut perfect lines, etc. out of ply as shown below.

If you get a table saw.... just space the fence the desired dimension away to make the 2 cuts parallel to the fence, just cutting up to the line, then rotate the board and make the other 2 cuts up to the line and finish the cuts with a pull saw or jig/saber saw. Since the blade will leave a small radius of the saw blade beneath not cut, you will need to finish the cut in either of those ways. And make both pieces at the same time cutting first one then the other before rotating so as not to change the fence setting.
Without a table saw a hand held circular saw will also work and the hand cutting will be from the opposite side. (good side down) :thumbsup: bill
BTW I have a Bosch 4000 jobsite table saw, love it, and a Bosch 10" sliding compound miter saw, love it and a Bosch saber saw, love it.....


----------



## chasekwe (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot man. You've already answered my biggest question... wish there was an easier solution but I'll take what I can get haha.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

First, AWSOME job with the drawing. I really like the design you did. If I might just offer one suggestion - I like your design soooo much that I believe the base would look better without the 4x4's exposed. Wrap the base with some decorative molding and it, to me, would make it look more like a fine piece of furniture.

Again AWSOME !!

RLH :thumbsup:


----------



## chasekwe (Dec 22, 2009)

RLHERRON said:


> First, AWSOME job with the drawing. I really like the design you did. If I might just offer one suggestion - I like your design soooo much that I believe the base would look better without the 4x4's exposed. Wrap the base with some decorative molding and it, to me, would make it look more like a fine piece of furniture.
> 
> Again AWSOME !!
> 
> RLH :thumbsup:



Thanks RLH. I've thought about that, I like the look of the 4x4s in the picture... gives it sort of an oriental feel or something like that for me. However, you may be right in that it will just look unfinished on the real thing. Sometime today I'll throw up a sketch of what I'm thinking about to get rid of the legs to see what you think.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Tank Supports*

I would consider adding a cross piece under the tank to keep the sides from possibly bowing. I know the verticle sections will hold the weight but if the tank is bumped the side movement with all that water may cause the shell of the stand to flex or sway.


----------



## chasekwe (Dec 22, 2009)

Texas Sawduster said:


> I would consider adding a cross piece under the tank to keep the sides from possibly bowing. I know the verticle sections will hold the weight but if the tank is bumped the side movement with all that water may cause the shell of the stand to flex or sway.


Thanks Texas, are you talking like directly under the panel the tank rests on?


----------



## chasekwe (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok, here we go RLH.

I added a skirt around the 4x4s and removed both 1/2" lips I had, the one at the base just above the 4x4s and the other right at the top of the hood. This gives the build a very steamline appearance, do you prefer it?


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*I'm thinking about the stepped pattern*

on the sides and have an idea how I might try it. See (in your mind's eye) the side panels as 3 separate rectangles joined back together with a spline, a little glue and some clamps.

that's my $.02
Ed


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Tank Supports*



chasekwe said:


> Thanks Texas, are you talking like directly under the panel the tank rests on?


Yep, that way the support ties the two side together. 
You could use a bed frame as an example. The support is fastened on top of two piece that are fastened to the sides from inside the unit. That way you will not see it from the outside.
Think of the supports as the slats in a bed frame except they are fastened from the top of the slat to what they are resting on instead of just placed in the framework.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

That's a really awesome sketchup drawing. I can't figure out sketchup to save my life. 

Do you have a fish tank to fit this already? Or are you planning to make that, too? I knew a guy in the army who made fish tanks with plexiglass by heating it with a heat gun and bending it, then siliconing the seam. 

Just wondered.


----------



## chasekwe (Dec 22, 2009)

b00kemdano said:


> That's a really awesome sketchup drawing. I can't figure out sketchup to save my life.
> 
> Do you have a fish tank to fit this already? Or are you planning to make that, too? I knew a guy in the army who made fish tanks with plexiglass by heating it with a heat gun and bending it, then siliconing the seam.
> 
> Just wondered.



I'm ordering it after Christmas because I've been instructed not to spend anymore money prior. However, I did consider building it... fortunately I found one guy who isn't trying to completely hose me on the quote so I'm pleased about that.

I calculated the materials for the tank to cost shy of $300, despite this, I received quotes from 2 manufacturers over $1000... and it's a 42 gallon tank! If I didn't want a custom build I could buy a 300 gallon tank for what some of these guys want to charge me.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Looks good to me. It's just a preference, but I like the detail you had at the top prior to the change. Also I would still add some detail to the bottom.

With that design you came up with, the stepped shelves are really the focal point. What ever you end up doing, I believe it's going to look great.

PICTURES WHEN YOUR FINISHED :thumbsup:

rlh


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

chasekwe said:


> Hi guys, new guy here, new to the forum, _new to woodwork. (*yellow light*)
> _
> I've gotten pretty darn good with Google Sketchup. No, you have some phenomenal skills with Sketch Up!!
> 
> _I own ONE powertool, a drill._ _(*another yellow light*)_


I wouldn't run out and buy a table saw for this project, especially if you have limited experience using one. You can build this with a Skilsaw, a jigsaw, a router and a random orbital sander. Maybe a biscuit cutter too. You'll also need a good straight edge, a couple of saw horses, and some bar or pipe clamps.

You can break down your sheet goods using the Skilsaw and straight edge, finishing the cuts with the jigsaw, like Woodnthings suggests. BTW, Whoever told you you can't cut a straight line with a jig saw didn't use a straight edge for a fence. Of course you can cut a straight line!

I'd use the router to cut the dados for the shelves, again using a straight edge for a fence. I see in your drawing you have butt joints for the main cabinet corners. No problem, but I'd use biscuits here to keep everything tight and strong. Apply veneer edge banding to the exposed plys on the plywood and you're golden.

Of course once you're done you'll want to sand everything nice and smooth before applying your finish. A random orbital sander comes in real handy here. 

My point is before I rush out and buy a table saw that you may or may not be comfortable using, I'd invest in a few portable power tools that you'll need anyhow and produce just as good a cabinet. It'll be far less expensive that way if you find that woodworking is not for you. And if you do like it, which I'm sure you will, you're going to need these tools anyway.

The two biggest things you have going for you is 1) the excellent detailed drawing you created, and 2) knowing that help is just a post away if you get into a jam.

Just my opinion, worth exactly what you paid for it.


----------



## chasekwe (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot John, I appreciate it! This is exactly what I was looking for. 

I looked up biscuits, as I hadn't heard of them... looks very simple. Thanks again.


----------



## chasekwe (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok guys, after much research I'm about to pull the trigger on the power tools I've selected. Bit nervous, because along with some other crap I'm picking up this will be an $800 Amazon order and I want to get it right. *Basically I'm looking for some broad stokes input here. As in, "Don't buy that you crazy idiot!" Or "You could just use this other tool you're already getting instead and you'll never use that other one again anyways." Stuff like that, though any input is appreciated. Thanks!*

I'm holding off on the biscuit joiner for a bit cause it seems very expensive for what it is. I did snag some stuff for a Kreg Pocket Hole jig though.


Anyways,

Circular Saw - Milwaukee 6394-21 15 Amp 7-1/4-Inch Circular Saw


Jigsaw - Bosch 1590EVSK 6.4 Amp Top Handle Jigsaw


Random Orbit Sander - Makita BO5031K 5-Inch Random Orbit Sander Kit


Router - Makita RF1101KIT2 2-1/4-Horsepower Variable Speed Plunge Router Kit



Couple rules I had was, only items sold through Amazon so I didn't have to pay the ridiculous shipping charges on items like this. _As a result, I switched from the Festool to the Makita Sander._ And, the items had to be well reviewed on both the Amazon page and from other sources. I paid particular attention to see that there was a lack of specifically credible poor sounding reviews. _As a result, I switched from the Bosch to the Dewalt and finally to the Makita router._

*Thanks again!*


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well you certainly like to go first class! There's nothing wrong with any of your selections. They should give you many years of good service. That Bosch jigsaw is the one I've had my eye on lately. $100 for the Makita RO sander is a little rich for my blood. Same for the circular saw, but that's just me. If you're comfortable with the costs than that's all that really counts. Don't forget you're going to need router bits, abrasive disks, straight edge and finishing supplies. Also, most circular saws come stock with a rough carpentry blade for framing work. You will probably want a finer blade for cabinetry. As you found out, this stuff can add up in a hurry.

Here's a pretty good deal from Rockler on a clamp guide set. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?..._medium=email&utm_campaign=V0721&cookietest=1

Their router bits are on sale too: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22414&utm_source=NL&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V0721

Good luck


----------



## dmoe (Nov 25, 2009)

Just a thought, since they're all "hand tools" that you'll hopefully be using many times over, you might want to actually get your hand on them before blindly buying them online. Different tools feel different in your hand and if it's not comfortable, you probably wont be very comfortable using it.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*ebay*

I bought my biscuit joiner on ebay a few years ago.
I only used it once to do a test cut but it's in great shape.
You may try ebay or craigs list for a biscuit joiner. Also don't leave out the local pawn shops.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Come over to my house and I'll build it for ya!!!!:yes:


----------

